# Anyone have plans for a inside bow holder?



## branderson (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm wanting to make something that i can put inside the house that looks good so i can hold atleast 4 bows.
If anyone has some ideas or photos please send them my way.
Thanks!


----------



## d-rail (Jan 16, 2008)

Do you like this its small and you can paint to match your house.


----------



## branderson (Jan 17, 2009)

Yah i like that but im thinking of something wooden.
I dont know if anyone knows what im talking about but its just like a gun cabinet. But in this case a bow holder.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

browse through the bow holders here in diy. there was one made out of a 4x4 that looked real good.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

How about this?

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=822014


----------



## Derek Edge (Nov 4, 2006)

*Here's mine..*

I built this one during Christmas break, turned out pretty good. Mine holds only two bows, mine and my sons.


----------



## illinishooter (Jan 30, 2006)

Derek Edge said:


> I built this one during Christmas break, turned out pretty good. Mine holds only two bows, mine and my sons.




Very Nice, Do you have a material list I would like to build something like that.


----------



## ripstop (Dec 30, 2007)

I really like yor design. may have to try something like that this summer.


----------



## biggun556 (Jun 28, 2008)

*Press...*

Try talking to Wannabe 2. He makes nice wooden bow racks with integral arrow slots. He can also wood burn bout any design you send him onto the wood. The one he made me has the Hoyt logo on it. Just a thought.


----------



## cr0ck1 (Jan 8, 2009)

heres mine.


----------



## sngehl01 (Apr 23, 2006)

if you want it to hold four, just make the pegs that hold the two bows about 8-10 inches. Hang one in front of the other, you may have to groove the peg or whatever to keep the riser/string (whatever you hang it from) from sliding.


----------



## Bow-hunt-er (Mar 12, 2008)

Here's mine 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=811263


----------



## wannabe two (Sep 17, 2007)

*here's one of mine...*

This is a picture of the one I built for Biggun that he mentioned. I wood burned the Hoyt logo on his and the one I made for myself has a euro mount ten point skull wood burnt on it. I designed them to hold two bows and a dozen arrows. Your gonna have a pretty big rack if you make it fit four bows. They are not hard to build and these are red oak, materials are about $35.


----------



## wannabe two (Sep 17, 2007)

*Or....*

I made these bow stands out of scrap left over from the bow racks and now I have made two for a friend, one for myself, and this one for my wife's bow. They are easy to make and all you need is a three foot piece of red oak, or lumber of your choice, a few screws, some wooden plugs, stain, varnish. Since this photo I wood burned a tribal looking spider on the side upright cuz she calls her bow the "black widow"


----------



## wannabe two (Sep 17, 2007)

*more stands...*

These were for BJ, or Ultratec 1 on AT, after he took third at Vegas in Bowhunter Free Style Flights. He needed something to show off his bows by his trophies. They are nothing fancy but simple and look pretty good.


----------



## wannabe two (Sep 17, 2007)

*one more and I'm outta here!*

This one is mine. I hand cut the decal on the stand from vinyl contact paper and painted it gray, put it on and then cleared over it. The deer on the side I wood burned. If you click on pics you can see enlarged version.


----------



## branderson (Jan 17, 2009)

*ideas*

Thanks for everyones ideas!
You all have some pretty sweet set ups.
Im planning on making something in a week or two.

Does anyone have any more ideas???


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

how about putting the details on here for the wannabe two stands. those are cool.


----------



## Hgore_22 (Oct 6, 2014)

branderson said:


> I'm wanting to make something that i can put inside the house that looks good so i can hold atleast 4 bows.
> If anyone has some ideas or photos please send them my way.
> Thanks!


If you have any free closet space, I made hooks and currently have 6 hanging. Works super well for all size bows.


----------

